# Fish for our new 125G :-)



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

6 new Gouramis and 3 new catfish 









One of the upside down catfish- they're awesome!!


















Archer cories. There will also be sterbais in the tank.


















4 of 5 blue gouramis. The other is a golden opaline. 









The gold opaline and blue opaline 









There is also a banjo catfish and a female dwarf gourami and a male powder blue dwarf gourami

I'll post pics later of the tank as it's being set up.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I'm still in luv with the big fat pleco in the back!


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

hehehehe, yah, he's awesome


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome new fish sophie!!! 

I'm in love with that big fat pleco too!!! *wink*


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

He has quite the reputation! lol

You would not believe how confused he was when we added the upside down catfish!! They were trying to buddy up to Max and he would not have any it! lol The catfish are still trying to figure out how to make Max like them



thefishwife said:


> Awesome new fish sophie!!!
> 
> I'm in love with that big fat pleco too!!! *wink*


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice new guys. I love the gouramis. I had mine for years. Very cool when they get bigger.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

SophieThomas said:


> He has quite the reputation! lol
> 
> You would not believe how confused he was when we added the upside down catfish!! They were trying to buddy up to Max and he would not have any it! lol The catfish are still trying to figure out how to make Max like them


LMAO thats Max!!! That is one thing I will say, he never buddied up to anyone, but he never bothered anyone and he did have that tank by himself for a couple of months! I can only imgaine how he reacted when you put them in there!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah....that's Kim's 125? Glad it's in good hands.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Ah....that's Kim's 125? Glad it's in good hands.


Yes Gary it is my 125, and my max the pleco - and BOTH are in fantastic hands & will be well cared for!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

...Looks like they settled into their new home . And a very nice one to boot.
Where are the pics of Max ..

btw...Your guys are all doing well and the floater ... he's fine now with absolutely NO ill effects. .


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> ...Looks like they settled into their new home . And a very nice one to boot.
> Where are the pics of Max ..
> 
> btw...Your guys are all doing well and the floater ... he's fine now with absolutely NO ill effects. .


Here's a picture of him 









Yay!! I'm so glad he is okay!! All of your guys are doing great too  I can't wait for the 125G to be set up so they have more space to move around and hide in!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Aint he a beauty,


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think commons and Gibbiceps are underrated. If you have a big enough tank, they're very interesting fish. I found the Gibbiceps to be a bit destructive in my planted 125, but if I had a 240 or bigger, they would be an interesting fish to keep.

Edit:

Just remembered that he/she is not a common but an L001 (Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus). Still these bigger more common plecos have plenty of character.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think commons and Gibbiceps are underrated. If you have a big enough tank, they're very interesting fish. I found the Gibbiceps to be a bit destructive in my planted 125, but if I had a 240 or bigger, they would be an interesting fish to keep.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just remembered that he/she is not a common but an L001 (Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus). Still these bigger more common plecos have plenty of character.


I totally agree Gary. Max has amazing character and you can nearly imagine what he's thinking, lol.

I'm not a huge fan of my tiger panaque though. He just hides in a piece of wood. I've seen him maybe 4-5 times since getting him last summer. Is that strange behaviour? Maybe my tank has an evil aura or something considering I have angry fish-killing amano shrimp too


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm...not sure. Maybe there are not enough wood hiding places? I have my setup such that there are hiding spaces where the opening is towards the front so I can see mine. But my L226 are usually in a group fighting over food. I have 4 of them though (had 5 but lost one to bloat - internal parasites maybe). Anyway, it could be the smaller panaque are shyer if they are single as opposed to a group. That's the bonus of the big commons and sailfins. You get to see them all the time.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your panaque. 

That's very true. I am considering putting Max in a tank in the bedroom that is designed just for him. My comp will be moved to my bedroom once we move so it will be nice to be able to watch him


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG!! Can you pls fish him out so i can poke his tummy? =)


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Hahahaha, it's so soft  But can you just imagine how angry he would be? We had job enough getting him from the bucket to the tank, lol.

Bill fished out his banjo and let me pet it and it was silky and plushy


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=( My common pleco died earlier this month.... no clue why!
He wuz 2 yrs old and wuz about to hit 12" =(


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Jackson - Max's belly is so soft, IMO, the top part of him is rougher, but still nice. 

Sophie, I can only imagine how hard it was to get him from the bucket to the tank, same for me taking him out of the tank and into the bucket but he did very good I must say!!!


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Jackson - Max's belly is so soft, IMO, the top part of him is rougher, but still nice.
> 
> Sophie, I can only imagine how hard it was to get him from the bucket to the tank, same for me taking him out of the tank and into the bucket but he did very good I must say!!!


It was a little more straight forward than I thought it would be in all truth. It's just that the water reached two walls, half way across the living room, onto the computer and, well, all over Bryce


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Poor Bryce!!! I know Max can splash!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Jackson - Max's belly is so soft, IMO, the top part of him is rougher, but still nice.
> 
> Sophie, I can only imagine how hard it was to get him from the bucket to the tank, same for me taking him out of the tank and into the bucket but he did very good I must say!!!


=) I'm guessing you've poked him tummy before!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

No not poked, just ran my finger over it the skin.


----------

